# Auto-Finesse Tripple vs. Bilt-Hamber Cleanser-Polish



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been extremely impressed with Auto-Finesse Tripple AIO, and I use it on just about every detail I do, but I am looking for a suitable backup of equal quality to keep on hand just in case. How does Bilt-Hamber Cleanser-Polish compare to Auto-Finesse Tripple? I'm looking for good cleaning, a little bit of correction, good filling, good refinement on soft paint, and easy working characteristics. If anyone has experience with these two products, please let me know; I'll be interested to hear your opinions. If you can think of any other good options to serve as a backup to Tripple, please feel free to share them . Thank you very much for your time and assistance...

Sincerely,
Steampunk


----------



## Jantsu1 (May 14, 2008)

Old thread, but noone tested these?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's need for speed would have given Tripple a run for its money.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Dodo's need for speed would have given Tripple a run for its money.


My favourite AIO

So underrated


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> My favourite AIO
> 
> So underrated


Your right,it never really gets much talk on here


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ill just get tips to do a review then everyone will buy it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Ill just get tips to do a review then everyone will buy it


:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

NFS is very impressive and it smells lovely.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

not used nfs, perfectly happy with tripple


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Steam punk. I bought cleanser polish this summer, and have used it since. Although I've not used triple, my go to paint cleanser has been AF rejuvenate for some time. So I'll use that as an intermediate.

I wouldn't say I was blown away by cleanser polish, it seemed "decent"; but I would say this is down to a number of things. 

Firstly, high expectations. Also, my paint isn't hugely dirty (not much to clean) and it is not filler heavy either. So requires work to get use of the micro abrasives. I.e. It's not a "wonder product" for the lazy (me!) like prima amigo! Also, having used the likes of Rejuvenate, a great cleanser... I have less room to be super impressed as it were. Also, I've been less committed to doing a proper job this year, so like "lazy" products (see above)

Taking those things away.... Big plus points for it: fairly liquid formulation so very easy to use (like rejuvenate), smells great, leaves a decent finish with its own sort of layer behind, abit sealanty so a good base for things. Triple is carnuba based as far as I'm aware, so a good alternative there!

I'd definitely like to try it again on a "virgin" car to detailing. To see how it cleans vs other established products I've used. Also, I imagine it would be great via DA for a spruce up!! I'd certainly say it would be good for refining, no holograms or anything like that to worry about. 

I know there is probably lot else you've got your teeth into since earlier this year. But I'd say worth a punt. I've yet to replicate the 50:50 BH show on their site... but haven't really had the chance yet!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Tripple for me is very good:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

TopSport+ said:


> Tripple for me is very good:thumb:


and works well on the da:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Guys; Steam punk already has and rates triple. Clearly our job here is to help him buy something new (albeit somewhat belatedly). That's the forum way! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies! My original post was placed about 10-months ago, now, and my interest has since moved on a bit. I still really appreciate your feedback, and hope that it helps the person who resurrected my thread. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Clearly our job here is to help him buy something new (albeit somewhat belatedly).


:lol:

Corey (Cee Dog) already did that job with his review for Optimum GPS, and PJ's marketing skills render me unable to resist when it comes to buying anything Dodo-Juice, so I see Need For Speed in my future as well. Between those two my AIO's should be about covered. As mentioned, I already have and like Tripple; it really is a gem among the Auto-Finesse line.

I don't do as much 'enhancement' work these days, and have been focusing more on multi-stage correction, including wet-sanding. Thus, I'm going through AIO's much slower than polishes and sandpaper. I just wish I worked on more cars so I could keep up with all the LSP's I want to try on account of you guys .

Steampunk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Steam punk. I bought cleanser polish this summer, and have used it since. Although I've not used triple, my go to paint cleanser has been AF rejuvenate for some time. So I'll use that as an intermediate.
> 
> I wouldn't say I was blown away by cleanser polish, it seemed "decent"; but I would say this is down to a number of things.
> 
> ...


If you do get a chance to play with the BH polish I would be interested to know your thoughts. I am assuming this is roughly equivalent to SRP


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> If you do get a chance to play with the BH polish I would be interested to know your thoughts. I am assuming this is roughly equivalent to SRP


No worries. Will try to have more of a play next year... although my car will be amigo'd next I think.

In terms of when you might use it, it is similar to SRP. But in terms of whats in the bottle, it's really quite different to the others I've tried.
Having tried a number of cleansers including SRP, Carlack AIO, rejuvenate, etc. Most of these are fairly milky, SRP and Rejuvenate smell similar. I'd say it's closest to carlack of the three, but with abrasives. But it's more see through, fruity spelling and goes on clear-ish.

Give me a mo and I'll get a picture... :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> If you do get a chance to play with the BH polish I would be interested to know your thoughts. I am assuming this is roughly equivalent to SRP





-PJB- said:


> In terms of when you might use it, it is similar to SRP. But in terms of whats in the bottle, it's really quite different to the others I've tried.
> Having tried a number of cleansers including SRP, Carlack AIO, rejuvenate, etc. Most of these are fairly milky, SRP and Rejuvenate smell similar. I'd say it's closest to carlack of the three. But it's more see through, fruity spelling and goes on clear-ish.
> 
> Give me a mo and I'll get a picture... :thumb:


Linky to quick, 5 minute, test: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3866317#post3866317

Pic of differences:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Strange just how different it looks to the others. Thanks for this


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> Guys; Steam punk already has and rates triple. Clearly our job here is to help him buy something new (albeit somewhat belatedly). That's the forum way! :lol: :thumb:


not if what he already has works as well or if not better than other stuff being recommended:thumb:


----------



## Jantsu1 (May 14, 2008)

Its awesome how much answers you get in here.
Im looking something that cleans and fills before layer or two of collinite 476s.
Before i get my first polisher (cyclo replica, about 30€ in here)some good AIO will have to do the job.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

msb said:


> not if what he already has works as well or if not better than other stuff being recommended:thumb:


True, but.....



Ross said:


> NFS is very impressive and it smells lovely.





msb said:


> not used nfs, perfectly happy with tripple





TopSport+ said:


> Tripple for me is very good:thumb:


I missed the bit where people had used all of these and shared their comparisons and reasons for choice though?

I'll happily post; "just stick with what you've got" dependent on circumstances, and what someone is after. But find most time the stock one liners don't always attempt to answer the question. I'll admit I've not tried triple, so my answer is flawed too. But at least it compares one of the candidates to other known stuff. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with posting what you feel is right!!


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

I have used BH cleanser polish last month on my car and here is my inputs:
1- I applied with DA and was very easy to apply using LC crimson red pad
2- buffing process was very easy too after 2 passes are complete
3- the product left very nice layer of LPS
4- you could topped with your choice of sealant or wax.


----------

